
A high-carb diet may explain why Okinawans live so long - T-A
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190116-a-high-carb-diet-may-explain-why-okinawans-live-so-long
======
magnamerc
High carb diet's aren't responsible. It's protein restriction. Leucine in
particular stimulates IGF-1 which in turn increases mTORC1 activity which then
tells the cells to grow and proliferate. That's great news if you're a growing
child, but not so great if you're in old age.

